# MMORPG Clubhouse



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't believe I don't see a clubhouse for MMORPG addicts. I personally have spent most of my time from middleschool til the present day gaming hours and days away in MMORPGs, and I am sure I am not the only one. I have played almost every single big title MMO that has come out for the past 5 years. I don't care who you are, but these games are fun and have a high replay (addiction) value. We can use this clubhouse to just chit chat and debate which MMO is best, or just have fun telling stories of how we stayed up all night. Really we can just chill out together. Be sure to PM me with more ideas for the clubhouse, and WELCOME! Here's how it is going to work:

List the following in your first post in the forum and I'll update this page as we get more members. List your current subscriptions in order, but in parenthesis next to it put your server and main character's name. If you play on more than one server or have more characters get inventive and I'll be sure everyone knows. Hopefully a couple of us will game in MMORPGs in the future when some more good ones come out. Also, feel free to chat with us even if you don't have any current subscriptions! Just tell me when you start one up or buy a new game and I'll add you to the list. Also tell me when you drop:

Format (Pending running out of room on this post):

*Current Subscriptions:*
- Everquest 2 (Lucan DLere - Jiomen)
*Games Played in the Past:*
- Everquest, City of Heroes/Villians, Lineage 2, Star Wars Galaxies, Planetside, Everquest 2, World of Warcraft, Matrix Online, D&D: Online, Knight Online, LOTR:O, EVE Online, Tabula Rasa.
*Looking Forward To:*
- Warhammer Online, Star Trek Online (Pending it ever comes out)
*First MMORPG Played:*
- Year 2002 - Everquest







*MMORPG Clubhouse Subscribed Member List - Sorted by Game*

*Everquest*
- Ninkobwi

*Everquest 2*
- Jiomen - Lucan DLere (Forum Tag: Creatre)
- Ninkobwi

*World of Warcraft*
- Pynletta - Dragonblight server (Forum Tag: King Wookie)
- Saaki - Private Server
- ?? - Hellscream server (Forum Tag: Gam'ster)
- Mishrak - Defias Brotherhood Server (Forum Tag: Tigger69)
- Murasame - Stormscale Server (Forum Tag: Murasame) 

*Final Fantasy XI*
- OrbitzXT

*Guild Wars*
-Erocker

*Dungeon Runners*
- Silverel

*Vanguard: Saga of Heroes*
- Starcrusher
- Ninkobwi

*EVE Online*
- Gam'ster
- Surfsk8snow.jah
- nocturnal hunter

*City of Heroes/Villains*
- Surfsk8snow.jah












*MMORPG Clubhouse Member List - Sorted by Join Date*

*1. Creatre*

*Current Subscriptions:*
- Everquest 2 (Lucan DLere - Jiomen)
*Games Played in the Past:*
- Everquest, City of Heroes/Villians, Lineage 2, Star Wars Galaxies, Planetside, Everquest 2, World of Warcraft, Matrix Online, D&D: Online, Knight Online, LOTR:O, EVE Online, Tabula Rasa.
*Looking Forward To:*
- Warhammer Online, Star Trek Online (Pending it ever comes out)
*First MMORPG Played:*
- Year 2002 - Everquest

*2. Azazel*

*Current Subscription:* nothing, my gaming ri needs a modem, but i will be playing lineage 2 or vanguard (i want to give it another shot) 
*Games Played in the Past:* everquest , everquest 2, world of warcraft, final fantasy 11, vanguad saga of heroes, eve, dar age of cameot
*Looking Forward to:* warhammer online, Age of conan, Aion and chronicles of spellborn
*First Played:* dark age of camelot

*3. King Wookie*

*Current Subscription:* WOW (Dragonblight sever/ Pynletta)
*Games Played in the Past:* Guild wars
*First Played:* Guild wars
*Waiting for:* time to play more.

*4. Saaki*

*Current Subscription:* WoW - Private Server
*Games Played in the Past:* Guild Wars
*First Played: * N/A
*Waiting for: * Age Of Conan

*5. OrbitzXT*

*Current Subscription: *Final Fantasy XI (5th time playing, I kept selling my accounts when I quit)
*Games Played in the Past:* World of Warcraft (4 times, same deal as FFXI), Lord of the Rings Online which I didn't care for. It felt like a boring version of WoW with slightly better graphics, though more bugs.
*First Played:* Final Fantasy XI when it launched in NA
*Waiting for:* None really right now, just playing FFXI still

*6. ShadowXP*

*Current subscription:* None
*Games played in the past:* Anarchy Online (beta/retail, 4 years), WoW (1 year), Earth and Beyond, Tabula Rasa (beta), Fury (beta), Dungeons & Dragons Online (beta and retail), Dungeon Runners, Star Wars Galaxies, Guild Wars, Eve Online, Everquest 1, Dark Age of Camelot, Pirates of the Burning Sea (beta), City of Heroes/Villains, Lineage 2, Lord of the Rings Online (beta), 
*First played:* Earth and Beyond
*Waiting for:* Age of Conan, Warhammer Online, Blizzard to launch Starcraft Online (which they'd be stupid not to do).

*7. Erocker*

*Current Subscription:* Guild Wars - Eye of the North
*Games Played in the Past:* Guild Wars
*Looking Foward To:* N/A
*First MMORPG Played:* N/A

*8. Silverel*

*Current Subscriptions:*
- Dungeon Runners, Imperium @ nevertales.com
*Games Played in the Past:*
- Everquest, NWN, Shadowbane, Anarchy Online, WoW, City of Villains, Ultima Online
*Looking Forward To:*
- Warhammer Online
*First MMORPG Played:*
- Rising Force (MUD) circa 1998(?)

*9. Starcrusher*

*Current Subscriptions:*- Vanguard: Saga of Heroes
*Games Played in the Past:* (including games I beta tested or played but didn't sub to)
- The Realm, Ultima Online, Asheron's Call, Everquest, Asherons Call 2, DAoC, NWN, Star Wars Galaxies, Wish, Everquest 2, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars, D&D Online, LOTRO, Vanguard:SOH, Tabula Rasa.
*Looking Forward To:*
- Warhammer Online, possibly Age of Conan
*First MMORPG Played:* The Realm (1996)

*10. Gam'ster*

*Current Subscriptions:* Eve online, WoW ( hellscream server )
*Games Played in the Past:*
Eve online, WoW, navy field a free game good fun with a few of you.
*Looking Forward To:*
Nothing atm, a bit time restricted to play.
*First MMORPG Played:*
Eve online may 2004.


*11. Ninkobwi*

*Current subscription:* Everquest, Vanguard, EQ2, pretty much all of the sony games
*Games played in the past:* WoW, Asheron's Call, Anarchy Online, Tabula Rasa, The Realm, DDO, LotRO
*First played:* The Realm in...1997
*Looking forward to:* N/A

*12. a111087*

*Current Subscriptions:* none
*Games Played in the Past:* World of Warcraft, MU Online, and tried countless number of other MMO's but didn't play them for a long period of time
*Looking Forward To:* Age of Conan (already preordered )
*First MMORPG Played:* MU Online

*13. zOaib*

*Current Subscriptions:* World of Warcraft (whisperwind US - Saintlock, Saintanik, Bloodysaint), Guild Wars
*Games Played in the Past:* World of Warcraft, Guild Wars
*Looking Forward To:* N/A
*First MMORPG Played:* N/A

*14. Shadowfold*

*Current Subscriptions:*
Hellgate
*Games Played in the Past:*- Everquest, City of Heroes/Villians, Planetside, Everquest 2, World of Warcraft, D&D: Online, Knight Online, LOTR:O, EVE Online.
*Looking Forward To:*
nothing really
*First MMORPG Played:*
EverQuest

*15. Surfsk8snow.jah*

*Current Subscriptions:*- EVE-Online, City of Heroes (only what's left from prepaid, not currently playing).
*Games Played in the Past:*- City of Heroes/Villians, Star Wars Galaxies, EVE Online.
*Looking Forward To:*- New SWG, that's pretty much it. Or a World of Starcraft. 
*First MMORPG Played:*- SWG, but my friends all played RuneScape which i looked onto.

*16. Bytor*

*Current Subscriptions:* N/A
_*Games Played in the Past: *_Neocron 
Starwas Gal. (stupid)
RYL
Guildwars
Lineage II
*Looking Forward to:* N/A
*First MMORPG Played: *N/A

*17. Solaris17*

*Current Subscriptions: *None
*Games Played in the Past:* kal online
last chaos online
guildwars
RYL
Anarchy Online
*Looking Forward to: *N/A
*First MMORPG Played:* N/A

*18. Murasame*

*Current Subscriptions: * WoW - Murasame - Stormscale Server (Forum Tag: Murasame) 
*Games Played in the Past: * N/A
*Looking Forward to: * N/A
*First MMORPG Played: * N/A

*Free MMORPGs*
2Moons: http://2moons.acclaim.com/
9Dragons: http://9dragons.acclaim.com/index.htm
Age of Armor: http://www.aoaus.com/
Age of Delrith: http://www.delrith.com/features.php
Albatross 18: http://www.albatross18.com/new/new_index.asp
Anarchy Online: http://www.anarchyonline.com/
Angels Online: http://ao1.igg.com/
Another World: http://www.anotherworld.fr/anotherworld_uk/
Archlord: http://www.archlordgame.com/
Armada Online: http://www.armada-online.com/
Asda Story: http://asda.gamengame.com/
Audition: http://audition.nexon.net/NX.ASPX?Part=/Main
Cabal Online (Europe only): http://www.cabalonline.com/
Conquer Online: http://www.conqueronline.com/
Corum Online: http://corum.gpotato.com/
Cronous: http://global.cronous.com/
Crowns of Power: http://www.crownsofpower.com/
Daimonin: http://www.daimonin.net/
Dance! Online: http://dance.acclaim.com/
Dark and Light: http://www.darkandlight.com/en/
Dark Eden: http://en.darkeden.com/
Dark Throne: http://darkthrone.com/
DarkSpace: http://www.darkspace.net/
Darkwind: http://www.dark-wind.com/
Decide Online: http://deicide.ongameport.com/
DECO Online: http://deco.p2ppl.net/
Dofus: http://www.dofus.com/
Dragon Gem: http://www.dragongemworld.com/
Dragon Raja: http://www.dragonraja.com.my/
Dransik: http://www.dransik.com/
Dreams of Mirror Online: http://domo.aeriagames.com/
Dungeon Runners: http://www.dungeonrunners.com/
ELF Online: http://elf.happymmo.com/
Endless Online: http://www.endless-online.com/
Entropia Universe: http://www.entropia-universe.com/
Eternal Lands: http://www.eternal-lands.com/
Eudemons Online: http://www.eudemonsonline.com/
EUO (Egg's Ultima Online): http://swut.net/euo/index.html
Exteel: http://www.exteel.com/us/
Face of Mankind: http://www.faceofmankind.com/
Faldon: http://www.illusorystudios.com/
Fiesta: http://www.outspark.com/
First Star Online 2: http://www.unfungames.com/fso2/
Florensia: http://en.florensia.co.kr/
Flyff: http://flyff.gpotato.com/
Forces of Arms: http://www.forceofarms.com/foa_v1/
Forsaken MU: http://www.forsaken-mu.com/
Fung Wan Online: http://www.fwo.com.my/
Furcadia: http://www.furcadia.com/
Fury: http://www.unleashthefury.com/
Gekkeiju Online: http://www.coolhouse.fi/gekkeiju/
Ghost Online: http://go.gameflier.com.my/
Godswar Online: http://gw.igg.com/
Goonzu Online: http://global.goonzu.com/center/default.asp
Hero Online: http://hero.netgame.com/
Holic Online: http://holic.netgame.com/
Holy Beast Online: http://www.hbonline.com.tw/
Hostile Space: http://www.hostilespace.com/Portal/browserreq.asp
Illarion: http://illarion.org/general/us_news.php
Illutia: http://www.illutia.com/
Irth Online: http://www.irthonline.com/
KAL Online: http://www.kalonline.com/
Khan Online: http://khan.levelupgames.ph/
Kicks Online: http://www.gametribe.com/
Knight Online: http://www.knightonlineworld.com/
Last Chaos: http://lastchaos.aeriagames.com/
Legend of Ares Online: http://ares.netgame.com/
Legend of Mir 3: http://www.lom3.com/
Lunia: http://global.lunia.com/main.asp
Mabinogi: http://4urworld.net/mabinogi/
MagiKnights: http://www.mkorpg.com/
Maple Story: http://www.maplestory.com/
Martial Heroes Online: http://www.martialheroes.com/member/register.php
Metin 2: http://www.metin2.us/
Minions of Mirth: http://www.prairiegames.com/
MixMaster: http://www.mixmaster.com.au/
Mo Siang Online: http://ms.runup.com.my/EN/top.php
Monato Esprit: http://global.monatoesprit.com/
Monster and Me: http://www.monsterandme.com/
MU Online: http://www.globalmuonline.com/
Myrmidia: http://myrmidia.mikeasoft.com/
Myth War Online: http://www.mythwaronline.com/
Mythos: http://www.mythos.com/
Navarea Online: http://www.navareaonline.com/
New Age 3: http://www.newage3.com/index.php
Nostale: http://game.nostale.com/
Oberin: http://www.oberin.com/
Ogre Island: http://www.ogreisland.com/home.aspx
OutSpark: Secret of the Solstice: http://outspark.com/solstice
Oz World: http://oz.ongameport.com/
Parfait Station: http://www.webzengames.com/Game/PS/default.asp
Perfect World: http://www.perfectworld.com.my/
Phoenix Dynasty Online: http://www.enjoymmo.com/
Pi Story: http://pistory.gamengame.com/
Pirate King Online: http://www.piratekingonline.com/
Pirates of the Caribbean Online: http://apps.pirates.go.com/pirates/v3/welcome
Planeshift: http://www.planeshift.it/
Pokemon Online: http://www.pokemononline.org/
Priston Tales: http://eng.pristontale.com/
Puzzle Pirates: http://www.puzzlepirates.com/
Rakion: http://rakion.softnyx.net/
RAN Online: http://www.ranonline.com.my/
Rappelz: http://rappelz.gpotato.com/
Reclamation: http://www.reclamationgame.com/
Redmoon Online: http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/2325/
RedStone: http://www.playredstone.com/index.php
Regnum Online: http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/index.php?l=1
Requiem: Bloodymare: http://www.playrequiem.com/default.aspx
RF Online: http://www.tryrfonline.com/request-key.php
Risk Your Life: http://www.ryl.com.my/
Rubies of Eventide: http://www.eventide.net/
RuneScape: http://www.runescape.com/
Saga: http://www.playsaga.com/
Scion of Fate: http://fate.netgame.com/
Seal Online: http://www.sealindo.com/
Second Life: http://secondlife.com/
Seven Hearts Online (Rose Online private server): http://www.sevenhearts.net/
ShadowBane: http://chronicle.ubi.com/
Shaiya: http://shaiya.aeriagames.com/
Shattered Galaxy: http://www.sgalaxy.com/
Sherwood: http://www.maidmarian.com/Sherwood.htm
Shot Online: http://shotonline.gpotato.com/
Silkroad Online: http://www.silkroadonline.net/
SkyBlade: http://www.roseon.com/
Soul of Ultimate Nation: http://www.webzengames.com/Game/Sun/default.asp
Space Cowboy Online: http://sco.gpotato.com/
SpellCasters: http://www.thelastmage.com/
Sphere: http://sphere.yandex.ru/rus/
Star Sonata: http://www.starsonata.com/
StarPort: http://www.starportgame.com/
Sword of the New World: http://www.swordofthenewworld.com/
Tales of Pirates: http://www.talesofpirates.com/
Tantra Online: http://www.tantra.ph/
Terra World: http://www.terragaming.net/
Thang Online: http://thang.ongameport.com/
The 4th Coming: http://www.the4thcoming.com/
The Last Mage: http://www.thelastmage.com/
The Lost City of Vampires: http://www.lasthalfofdarkness.com/bloodlust/
The Mana World: http://www.themanaworld.org/
The Universal: http://www.theuniversal.net/
Tibia: http://www.tibia.com/news/index.php?subtopic=latestnews
Travia Online: http://www.traviaglobal.com/
Trickster Online: http://www.tricksteronline.com/
TS Online: http://ts.gameflier.com.my/
Turf Battles: http://www.turfbattles.com/
Twelve Skys: http://12-sky.aeriagames.com/
Underlight: http://www.underlight.ixios.net/
Valhyre: http://www.valhyre.org/index.phtml
VATSIM: http://www.vatsim.net/
Voyage Century Online: http://www.voyagecenturyonline.com/
Wakfu: http://www.wakfu.com/
Water Margin Online: http://www.108.com.my/main.php?lang=eng
Wiki: http://www.webzengames.com/Game/Wiki/default.asp
Winter’s Twilight: http://www.winterstwilight.com/
With Your Destiny: http://www.wydglobal.com/
World of Kung Fu: http://www.worldofkungfu.com/
Wurm Online: http://www.wurmonline.com/
Xiah: http://www.gamescampus.com/xiah/
Zero Online: http://zo.91.com/
Zu Online: http://zu.igg.com/


----------



## Azazel (Mar 4, 2008)

*current suscription:* nothing, my gaming ri needs a modem, but i will be playing lineage 2 or vanguard (i want to give it another shot) 
*games played in the past*: everquest , everquest 2, world of warcraft, final fantasy 11, vanguad saga of heroes, eve, dar age of cameot
*first played:* dark age of camelot
*wating for: *warhammer online, Age of conan, Aion and chronicles of spellborn


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2008)

_*current subscription :*_ WOW (Dragonblight sever/ Pynletta)

_*games played in the past :*_ Guild wars

_*first played :*_ Guild wars

_*waiting for:*_ time to play more.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

lol i play em..a lot. ..WoW in private server ( earlier retail ) , waiting for Age Of Conan..earlier played GW..too many extensions..sold it to my cousin..


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

Cretre, Warhammer Online is coming out fall/winter this year. I've been betaing it for nearly a year.


----------



## orphy (Mar 4, 2008)

Stargate Worlds cant wait


----------



## OrbitzXT (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah MMO's...how I've wasted and continue to waste so much time with thee.

_*Current subscription :*_ Final Fantasy XI (5th time playing, I kept selling my accounts when I quit)

*Games played in the past :* World of Warcraft (4 times, same deal as FFXI), Lord of the Rings Online which I didn't care for. It felt like a boring version of WoW with slightly better graphics, though more bugs.

*First played :* Final Fantasy XI when it launched in NA

*Waiting for:* None really right now, just playing FFXI still


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 4, 2008)

Current subscription : None

Games played in the past : Anarchy Online (beta/retail, 4 years), WoW (1 year), Earth and Beyond, Tabula Rasa (beta), Fury (beta), Dungeons & Dragons Online (beta and retail), Dungeon Runners, Star Wars Galaxies, Guild Wars, Eve Online, Everquest 1, Dark Age of Camelot, Pirates of the Burning Sea (beta), City of Heroes/Villains, Lineage 2, Lord of the Rings Online (beta), 

First played : Earth and Beyond

Waiting for: Age of Conan, Warhammer Online, Blizzard to launch Starcraft Online (which they'd be stupid not to do).


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2008)

Guild Wars.  I'm playing Eye of the North at the moment.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 4, 2008)

*Current Subscriptions:*
- Dungeon Runners, Imperium @ nevertales.com*
Games Played in the Past:*
- Everquest, NWN, Shadowbane, Anarchy Online, WoW, City of Villains, Ultima Online*
Looking Forward To:*
- Warhammer Online*
First MMORPG Played:*
- Rising Force (MUD) circa 1998(?)

Can't wait for Warhammer to finish up it's beta, I've been signed up for it going on 14 months now, still no luck. It's one of the few games that I could imagine paying for and enjoying for any reasonable amount of time.

Dunno if MUD's count as MMO's, back when I was in RF, there was a good 30-40 online at a time. Player created guilds and stuff. Good ol days, text based dungeon crawling... I kicked that habit when I got my Radeon 8500 tho...


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Guild Wars.  I'm playing Eye of the North at the moment.



Oh God.

Don't even make me think about that crack.


----------



## Starcrusher (Mar 4, 2008)

*Current Subscriptions:*
- Vanguard: Saga of Heroes

*Games Played in the Past:* (including games I beta tested or played but didn't sub to)
- The Realm, Ultima Online, Asheron's Call, Everquest, Asherons Call 2, DAoC, NWN, Star Wars Galaxies, Wish, Everquest 2, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars, D&D Online, LOTRO, Vanguard:SOH, Tabula Rasa.

Looking Forward To:
- Warhammer Online, possibly Age of Conan

First MMORPG Played: The Realm (1996)


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 4, 2008)

Current Subscriptions: Eve online, WoW ( hellscream server )

Games Played in the Past:
Eve online, WoW, navy field a free game good fun with a few of you.

Looking Forward To:
Nothing atm, a bit time restricted to play.

First MMORPG Played:
Eve online may 2004.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2008)

Starcrusher said:


> *Current Subscriptions:*
> - Vanguard: Saga of Heroes
> 
> *Games Played in the Past:* (including games I beta tested or played but didn't sub to)
> ...



How is Vanguard nowdays?  I bought it when it came out and came close to suing SOE for charging me for that crap!  I did like the graphics and music, but it played like a pre-beta.  It was very despicible of Sony to release such a game with a monthly charge.  You'd think for fifty bucks, they would let you beta test it.  Grrrrr, I'm still pissed about it.  Anyways, how are things now?  If it's worth the money I may give it another try, since it's just sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> How is Vanguard nowdays?  I bought it when it came out and came close to suing SOE for charging me for that crap!  I did like the graphics and music, but it played like a pre-beta.  It was very despicible of Sony to release such a game with a monthly charge.  You'd think for fifty bucks, they would let you beta test it.  Grrrrr, I'm still pissed about it.  Anyways, how are things now?  If it's worth the money I may give it another try, since it's just sitting on my shelf.



I tried playing it during early beta with a friend but my computer wasn't up to par at the time. My friend stopped playing after 2 days anyways saying it was a waste of time. At the moment, I hear rumors they changed it up a bit and it is actually a good game. Still haven't heard enough good to go out and get it though. 

And I'm about to update the main page!


----------



## TUngsten (Mar 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Cretre, Warhammer Online is coming out fall/winter this year. I've been betaing it for nearly a year.


So the Q2 2008 release plan isn't likely to happen?
I'd like to hear any comments re: WAR that you can offer that aren't NDA breaking


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> So the Q2 2008 release plan isn't likely to happen?
> I'd like to hear any comments re: WAR that you can offer that aren't NDA breaking



It's actually not permitted for me to talk about the game as of right now. Plenty of information online though.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> So the Q2 2008 release plan isn't likely to happen?
> I'd like to hear any comments re: WAR that you can offer that aren't NDA breaking



I've been trying to get into this beta for about a year now. Any word in how to get into it?  

I hope Warhammer Online will live up to the name!


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

Creatre said:


> I've been trying to get into this beta for about a year now. Any word in how to get into it?
> 
> I hope Warhammer Online will live up to the name!



I've been in it for a year (maybe a little longer). Mainly because I've signed up for the newsletter since day 1, and I'm talking before Mythic aquired the liscense to make the game.

Furthermore, I played DAoC for close to 6 years, and beted the game for a year and a half prior to that.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I've been in it for a year. Mainly because I've signed up for the newsletter since day 1, and I'm talking before Mythic aquired the liscense to make the game.
> 
> Furthermore, I played DAoC for close to 6 years, and beted the game for a year and a half prior to that.




Man, I signed up for the newsletter really early too because I heard thats a way in. Nothing though. I've really only played SOE games to any extreme lengths, and they are the only ones I've beta'd. I was hoping to get into this one though.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 4, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Man, I signed up for the newsletter really early too because I heard thats a way in. Nothing though. I've really only played SOE games to any extreme lengths, and they are the only ones I've beta'd. I was hoping to get into this one though.



I never got interested in EQ 2, EQ 1 was a great game. Planetside is also a good one. I'm looking forward to The Agency for the PS3.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I never got interested in EQ 2, EQ 1 was a great game. Planetside is also a good one. I'm looking forward to The Agency for the PS3.



Man, I've never even heard of The Agency. I've never been up to date on console MMO's though, although I heard there has been a handful of great ones. EQ1 was a highly addictive game, and every once in a while I still go back to it. Planetside rocked about 2 years ago, I tried playing it again over the summer and it wasn't what it used to be. Star Wars Galaxies is my all time favorite. I played that since beta then launch and til about 2 months, through all its ups and downs, but I've spent far too much time in that waste of a game. I'm waiting for a KOTOR MMO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello,i'm playing wow at the moment.My character is called mishrak,its a lvl 47 tauren ms spec warrior,on the defias brothehood server.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 4, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Hello,i'm playing wow at the moment.My character is called mishrak,its a lvl 47 tauren ms spec warrior,on the defias brothehood server.



Welcome! Just added ya to the list!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 5, 2008)

vanguard has changed, only proble is popi  is low


----------



## Creatre (Mar 5, 2008)

azazel said:


> vanguard has changed, only proble is popi  is low



Seems like the problem in all SOE games right now. :shadedshu


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Seems like the problem in all SOE games right now. :shadedshu



ya, it seems like all there game have low pops, except for good old everquest 2


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

azazel said:


> ya, it seems like all there game have low pops, except for good old everquest 2



Yup, that's why I still play it! Wish SWG would get a bigger population base, I would be back playing that game again. 

Where's all the other lonesome MMO gamers?? Come on in, we're cool!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Yup, that's why I still play it! Wish SWG would get a bigger population base, I would be back playing that game again.
> 
> Where's all the other lonesome MMO gamers?? Come on in, we're cool!



never played swg, but iv heard by many that soe have totaly destroyed it...what the hell did they do


----------



## Silverel (Mar 6, 2008)

azazel said:


> never played swg, but iv heard by many that soe have totaly destroyed it...what the hell did they do



Well, a good way into the game they entirely screwed over the combat system. Major rehaul. Pissed everyone off. Also they couldn't make up their mind on how the fugg to do Jedi, and thats been changing.

It's just not stable enough to get used to without getting all fugged up over it. I stopped playing before any of that happened, but people I still talked to were pisssssed.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Well, a good way into the game they entirely screwed over the combat system. Major rehaul. Pissed everyone off. Also they couldn't make up their mind on how the fugg to do Jedi, and thats been changing.
> 
> It's just not stable enough to get used to without getting all fugged up over it. I stopped playing before any of that happened, but people I still talked to were pisssssed.



so the game is basically very unstable...sucks


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 6, 2008)

Current subscription : Everquest, Vanguard, EQ2, pretty much all of the sony games

Games played in the past : WoW, Asheron's Call, Anarchy Online, Tabula Rasa, The Realm, DDO, LotRO

First played : The Realm in...1997

Waiting for:


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> Current subscription : Everquest, Vanguard, EQ2, pretty much all of the sony games
> 
> Games played in the past : WoW, Asheron's Call, Anarchy Online, Tabula Rasa, The Realm, DDO, LotRO
> 
> ...



so you have a station pass 


emm how is Tabula rasa....i heard it sucks


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

azazel said:


> so you have a station pass
> 
> 
> emm how is Tabula rasa....i heard it sucks



I played the beta. Was alright, but got old really fast. Seemed to be really repetitive after a while, and I didn't like the custimizing options for characters. Also, armor types didn't really look any different. Just a bland game, IMHO.

And station pass FTW!


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 6, 2008)

Tabula Rasa was pretty good. a bit different class systems than other games, which I didnt care for. the Combat was great but it needed a little something extra to boost it. Basically the only difference in classes is which guns you can use. And the guns arent that different from one another. they all do damage.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2008)

i heard ncsoft fired a ton of people cos they just couldent mentain the game, with the lack of money....meh....i hear there goona make chages


----------



## Creatre (Mar 6, 2008)

NCSoft has never been a company I have really been too fond of for MMOs. Actually, no company is really the best, but I have to be honest when I say that SOE has the best games out. Awful management of games sometimes, but they definitely have the largest game base and the best games IMO. Never liked WoW, so I can't really talk for blizard, but they seem to please the most people (large player base I mean). 

Anyone else ready for something new? I'm getting a little tired of the same ole' MMOs. That's why I'm pumped for Warhammer Online, but still, I'm ready to try something different. Maybe I'll get around to giving Vanguard a shot. I've heard it's changed.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2008)

em have you considered Aion, its coming out around the same time as WAR and AOC ...http://eu.aiononline.com/en looks sweet


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

azazel said:


> em have you considered Aion, its coming out around the same time as WAR and AOC ...http://eu.aiononline.com/en looks sweet



I had not heard about that game. I hated Lineage 2 and this reminds me of that game, however I'm willing to give that a shot. Definitely looks a little bit more unique which is always nice in a MMO.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> I had not heard about that game. I hated Lineage 2 and this reminds me of that game, however I'm willing to give that a shot. Definitely looks a little bit more unique which is always nice in a MMO.



yeah, graphically it looks similar to Lineage 2...which is not a bad thing...but this wont have the grind of lineage 2  hehe...


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

azazel said:


> yeah, graphically it looks similar to Lineage 2...which is not a bad thing...but this wont have the grind of lineage 2  hehe...



HAH, yeah. BIG advantage! That game was a nightmare. :shadedshu


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> HAH, yeah. BIG advantage! That game was a nightmare. :shadedshu



Yeah...and the fact that it takes 2 years to get to max level...


----------



## a111087 (Mar 7, 2008)

EDIT: sorry, for got to put in in a proper format
Current Subscriptions:
none
Games Played in the Past:
World of Warcraft, MU Online, and tried countless number of other MMO's but didn't play them for a long period of time
Looking Forward To:
Age of Conan (already preordered )
First MMORPG Played:
MU Online

I played MU online, it was my first MMO. I found it to be pretty cool, but it were 1.5 years of WOW after which I started to love MMO's.   Currently I have pre-ordered Age of Conan, so I'm just waiting for now and playing some single player games


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

a111087 said:


> EDIT: sorry, for got to put in in a proper format
> Current Subscriptions:
> none
> Games Played in the Past:
> ...



Never played MU online, haven't actually heard much about it. Came out right after SWG it looks like, so I would have been into that instead of looking into other MMOs hah. Welcome, and I'm looking forward to that Age of Conan also along with many others on here it looks like!


----------



## zOaib (Mar 7, 2008)

*Current*
WoW player here

4 months and counting ( whisperwind US - Saintlock, Saintanik, Bloodysaint )

*Past*
previously played GW for 2 yrs ............. so i am a Guild Wars veteran , and have a rank 9 account.


*
Waiting for*

Guild Wars 2


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

Just heard about the game called EarthRise. Post World War III FPS MMO coming out in 2009. Graphics look good so far. Can't wait to hear more about it! And welcome zOaib, I'll add you!


----------



## a111087 (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Never played MU online, haven't actually heard much about it.


I's just another asian grindfest (I think there are only a few quests, about 5 ), then there are something like battle grounds where you team up with other players fight TONS of mobs.
There are no PVP, other than duels or you can attack anyone, but then you will not be able to buy anything from the stores and will be marked as murderer. The game was interesting for a while, but it mostly grind....


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2008)

Current Subscriptions:
Hellgate
Games Played in the Past:
- Everquest, City of Heroes/Villians, Planetside, Everquest 2, World of Warcraft, D&D: Online, Knight Online, LOTR:O, EVE Online.
Looking Forward To:
nothing really
First MMORPG Played:
EverQuest


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Just heard about the game called EarthRise. Post World War III FPS MMO coming out in 2009. Graphics look good so far. Can't wait to hear more about it! And welcome zOaib, I'll add you!



not really into fps....but iv seen a few photos of the game...dont know anything about it...


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

a111087 said:


> I's just another asian grindfest (I think there are only a few quests, about 5 ), then there are something like battle grounds where you team up with other players fight TONS of mobs.
> There are no PVP, other than duels or you can attack anyone, but then you will not be able to buy anything from the stores and will be marked as murderer. The game was interesting for a while, but it mostly grind....



I love grind games! Quests are fun somtimes, but I would much rather grind as long as there was something to look forward to, like pvp or high level raids or something. With a lack of upper level quests I may not have the motivation to grind though.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Seems like the problem in all SOE games right now. :shadedshu



Everquest 1 actually has a really nice population. now most people are probably 2-15 boxxing, but there's still a lot of other toons roaming around.

Would you guys consider Everquest a Grind-house? There really arent too many quests..but the quests that are there are usually fairly long.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> Everquest 1 actually has a really nice population. now most people are probably 2-15 boxxing, but there's still a lot of other toons roaming around.
> 
> Would you guys consider Everquest a Grind-house? There really arent too many quests..but the quests that are there are usually fairly long.



its a bit of a grind at times but its but its a good game. all games pre wow were grinds really...wow changed the whole genre.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

azazel said:


> its a bit of a grind at times but its but its a good game. all games pre wow were grinds really...wow changed the whole genre.



Yeah, but everQUEST isn't totally a grind game. The ironic thing is, I find the quests in WoW to be dull and boring and when I played I just grinded. At least in EQ and EQ2 I did the quests because they had a little purpose and they were enjoyable.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Yeah, but everQUEST isn't totally a grind game. The ironic thing is, I find the quests in WoW to be dull and boring and when I played I just grinded. At least in EQ and EQ2 I did the quests because they had a little purpose and they were enjoyable.



ya...they had fun quests....90% of wow quests are just kill x of so and so


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

azazel said:


> ya...they had fun quests....90% of wow quests are just kill x of so and so



Yeah. I'll tell you a game with no quest base until recently - Star Wars Galaxies. Quests were practically no existant until the past year or two. They only had missions, and those were only payment for killing a lair of animals or something. hah. Still my favorite MMO though.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Yeah. I'll tell you a game with no quest base until recently - Star Wars Galaxies. Quests were practically no existant until the past year or two. They only had missions, and those were only payment for killing a lair of animals or something. hah. Still my favorite MMO though.



ah..kinda like hunts in FF12  .. i need to try out swg..even if the pop is low..hehe...


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

azazel said:


> ah..kinda like hunts in FF12  .. i need to try out swg..even if the pop is low..hehe...



Aw too bad I just sold my veteran jedi account. I guess I could take it back for you if you wanted to try, lol.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Aw too bad I just sold my veteran jedi account. I guess I could take it back for you if you wanted to try, lol.



na that ok mate  il just get the 14 day free trial ...if they have one...or a buddy key..il ask around


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

azazel said:


> na that ok mate  il just get the 14 day free trial ...if they have one...or a buddy key..il ask around



Yeah the 14 day trials work out pretty good. Best part about galaxies is that it doesn't require that good a computer to run, so I used to run 2 or 3 instances (accounts) all at once, while surfing the net if I wanted to. Hardly even bogged down my laptop, hah.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 8, 2008)

i herd SWG got messed up by sony, bad support, you need years to develop some skills, and balance in game is pretty bad.  but i never played it my self...


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

a111087 said:


> i herd SWG got messed up by sony, bad support, you need years to develop some skills, and balance in game is pretty bad.  but i never played it my self...




Yeah, it has had much better days. From launch til November of 2003, it was the single BEST MMO ever. Now, it's just my favorite, but not necessarily the best one out there. A LOT, and I mean, like over 100k people left the last time they changed something. It was because they didn't just do a small patch, they literally changed the whole profession base, and went from 32 professions to 8 and one of those 8 was now jedi. Before you had to grind like crazy to MAYBE get a jedi, and now it was like everyone and their brother could be one. It was definitely a HUGE change, and I actually left for a couple months, but of course I came back. hah.

Just as a sidenote, anyone want to make a banner for the home sweet home of MMORPG addicts?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Yeah the 14 day trials work out pretty good. Best part about galaxies is that it doesn't require that good a computer to run, so I used to run 2 or 3 instances (accounts) all at once, while surfing the net if I wanted to. Hardly even bogged down my laptop, hah.



ah sweet..and the graphics don't look that bad either

man i just tried vanguard again...and the glitches are still bad..what have they been doing for the past year...waste of money imo


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

one thing i don't get is why wow so popular....its not any better than eq2...ff11..and yet it has 10 million players...also the guys at blizzard are really slow at producing expansion for the eh game...wow has been out for about the same time as eq2...and it only has one expansion...where as eq 2 has 4...and its not as if there expansion are any different...they are just the same quality as any other mmo expansion...ahh


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 8, 2008)

Vanguard isnt nearly as buggy as it used to be. And framerates are a lot better now. EQ2 has more expansions than WoW because it was ridiculously buggy in its first year or two. I hear the game is almost completely different from what it used to be. Also, the reason Blizzard takes such a long time to come out with an expansion is because they want to fully test it for bugs/exploits. Can you imagine the traffic they must get? If 1/10 gamers sent them an angry email about a specific "cheap" trick or "cheat" from a new expansion that would be complete chaos. Also, I think EQ2 may have easier development tools because it uses the Unreal engine.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah..the game has changed alot...its pretty awsome no...but the last 2 expansion had no bugs to them..and it took em less than a year to make it...and it was a great expansion...


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, but that unreal engine is creating a game with 100x better graphics than WoW. WoW looks like it jumped off the comics page in the news straight onto the computer screen, just awful. I have to agree and say that EQ2 is a far superior game to WoW in pretty much every aspect, and should be the game that has 10 million people. Here's the thing though, with that unreal graphics engine comes more severe specifications for graphics. Almost every single computer made in the past 5 years that has 2GB or more of RAM can run WoW. Everquest 2 has good enough graphics where even dual core PC's that don't have more than integrated graphics can't run it. That is why they have so many subscribers. Because everyone and their brother can play without upgrading their computer. :shadedshu


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

yeah..but still...a cheap gaming rig can run eq2....just not as cheap as wow  ......  i could run eq2 on medium graphics with 2gb of ram,,a ati x1300 pro 256mb and an itel celaron 2.8 ghz...i got 20 fps..but it was playable...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

emm any one been follow chronicles of spellborn?


----------



## Creatre (Mar 9, 2008)

azazel said:


> emm any one been follow chronicles of spellborn?



Looks pretty good but I hadn't heard about it until your post. Graphics look really good too.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Looks pretty good but I hadn't heard about it until your post. Graphics look really good too.



yeah..im looking forward to it 

here is a new video..came out a few days ago

http://tcos.com/sbforum/viewtopic.php?t=13034

the action bar is over sized so people can see it properly in the video...it will be smaller in reality


----------



## Creatre (Mar 9, 2008)

azazel said:


> yeah..im looking forward to it
> 
> here is a new video..came out a few days ago
> 
> ...



Hmm that actually does look pretty good. Do you happen to be in the beta? I was going to register, but decided I shouldn't since I wasn't on my new computer yet. Then I also saw that link had probably been there almost 2 years. hah.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Hmm that actually does look pretty good. Do you happen to be in the beta? I was going to register, but decided I shouldn't since I wasn't on my new computer yet. Then I also saw that link had probably been there almost 2 years. hah.



no..im not...but open beta starts some time next month apparently  looking forward to it  alot


----------



## Creatre (Mar 9, 2008)

azazel said:


> no..im not...but open beta starts some time next month apparently  looking forward to it  alot



Definitely post up in here when it does, just in case I miss the annoucement. I'll definitely try it out with you.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Definitely post up in here when it does, just in case I miss the annoucement. I'll definitely try it out with you.



will do man


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Mar 10, 2008)

Current Subscriptions:
- EVE-Online, City of Heroes (only what's left from prepaid, not currently playing).
Games Played in the Past:
- City of Heroes/Villians, Star Wars Galaxies, EVE Online.
Looking Forward To:
- New SWG, that's pretty much it. Or a World of Starcraft. 
First MMORPG Played:
- SWG, but my friends all played RuneScape which i looked onto.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh my... let me think..

Neocron 
Starwas Gal.   (stupid)
RYL
Guildwars
Lineage II


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> Current Subscriptions:
> - EVE-Online, City of Heroes (only what's left from prepaid, not currently playing).
> Games Played in the Past:
> - City of Heroes/Villians, Star Wars Galaxies, EVE Online.
> ...



how is CoX ..i never played it ...


----------



## Creatre (Mar 10, 2008)

azazel said:


> how is CoX ..i never played it ...



Are you talking about City of Villains?

And I have no idea how that vietnam guy got in here, that was really random, lol.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 10, 2008)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> Current Subscriptions:
> - EVE-Online, City of Heroes (only what's left from prepaid, not currently playing).
> Games Played in the Past:
> - City of Heroes/Villians, Star Wars Galaxies, EVE Online.
> ...



Welcome, and heck yes on the new SWG. I haven't heard anything on it recently, is it still just rumors or is it annouced now?


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Mar 11, 2008)

New SWG is still rumors, but I've been dreaming ever since NGE/CU ... that ruined the game for me, and I was outtie 5000. My friend and I are working on developing a site dedicated to SWG2, we'll be launching (soon? haha, not sure). 
To the guy who said SWG is stupid, if you're referring to current SWG, , if you're referring to Original SWG, preNGE,   -- Original Sandbox game, lit the true fire under the MMO world.

He's correct in calling it CoX, as the X stands for "variable," which implies both Heroes and Villians in this case. It was actually a lot of fun for me. Some people really dislike it, but I have a hero complex in RL anyways, always trynna save people, wishing I could fly n stuff; so this game appealed to all my heroic fantasies. It's really good innocent fun (or evil fun if ur villian :shadedshu haha), the mechanics of the game are great, movement is great, they update content ALL the time, the costume creation is unrivaled (even beats SWG), and there's a large playerbase of really kewl people who aren't like normal lame MMOers; fun times with mySuperGroups (guilds). --- That being said, the reason I quit was because it was VERY simplistic, too much 'repetition.'  I migrated to EVE because it has what CoH lacks: Complexity, Risk, & Reward.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 11, 2008)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> New SWG is still rumors, but I've been dreaming ever since NGE/CU ... that ruined the game for me, and I was outtie 5000. My friend and I are working on developing a site dedicated to SWG2, we'll be launching (soon? haha, not sure).
> To the guy who said SWG is stupid, if you're referring to current SWG, , if you're referring to Original SWG, preNGE,   -- Original Sandbox game, lit the true fire under the MMO world.
> 
> He's correct in calling it CoX, as the X stands for "variable," which implies both Heroes and Villians in this case. It was actually a lot of fun for me. Some people really dislike it, but I have a hero complex in RL anyways, always trynna save people, wishing I could fly n stuff; so this game appealed to all my heroic fantasies. It's really good innocent fun (or evil fun if ur villian :shadedshu haha), the mechanics of the game are great, movement is great, they update content ALL the time, the costume creation is unrivaled (even beats SWG), and there's a large playerbase of really kewl people who aren't like normal lame MMOers; fun times with mySuperGroups (guilds). --- That being said, the reason I quit was because it was VERY simplistic, too much 'repetition.'  I migrated to EVE because it has what CoH lacks: Complexity, Risk, & Reward.



Seems you have similar tastes in MMO's as myself! I have the same views towards SWG but hung in there til a couple months ago. Mastered 20 professions with no jedi and still hung in there. My fingers are crossed for SWG2 but I'm not getting my hopes up. It seems as if I have been hearing rumors of that ever since player cities were announced way back in 2004? Star Wars is definitely one of my favorite hobbies, I read the books and know the lore, therefore I would definitely appreciate a better MMO again about Star Wars. The first few months though, that game was the best ever. Had so much fun.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Mar 11, 2008)

ya man the first few months of SWG were like heaven... it'd be pretty difficult to top them, haha. Everyone runnin around in bone armor trynna master tier 1 professions... and grip of people kneeling down everywhere trynna get artisan XP haha. o good times! And that's back when Krayts was death sentence no questions asked. Dude one time, my friends and I (rebels) pulled a Krayt into an imperial player city, killed all their troopers at their Imperial Base, and players kept gettin spawn killed by it hahahaha. SO hilarious.

Will let you know when i start that site.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 11, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Are you talking about City of Villains?
> 
> And I have no idea how that vietnam guy got in here, that was really random, lol.



yeah, X is just for the h and v


----------



## Azazel (Mar 11, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hx-C4UwI92o

dragon ball online hehe


----------



## Creatre (Mar 12, 2008)

azazel said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hx-C4UwI92o
> 
> dragon ball online hehe



I saw that a couple weeks back. I'm excited, hah.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 12, 2008)

Creatre said:


> I saw that a couple weeks back. I'm excited, hah.



im kinda..but i think its going to be a f2p grind


----------



## Azazel (Mar 12, 2008)

2Moons: http://2moons.acclaim.com/
9Dragons: http://9dragons.acclaim.com/index.htm
Age of Armor: http://www.aoaus.com/
Age of Delrith: http://www.delrith.com/features.php
Albatross 18: http://www.albatross18.com/new/new_index.asp
Anarchy Online: http://www.anarchyonline.com/
Angels Online: http://ao1.igg.com/
Another World: http://www.anotherworld.fr/anotherworld_uk/
Archlord: http://www.archlordgame.com/
Armada Online: http://www.armada-online.com/
Asda Story: http://asda.gamengame.com/
Audition: http://audition.nexon.net/NX.ASPX?Part=/Main
Cabal Online (Europe only): http://www.cabalonline.com/
Conquer Online: http://www.conqueronline.com/
Corum Online: http://corum.gpotato.com/
Cronous: http://global.cronous.com/
Crowns of Power: http://www.crownsofpower.com/
Daimonin: http://www.daimonin.net/
Dance! Online: http://dance.acclaim.com/
Dark and Light: http://www.darkandlight.com/en/
Dark Eden: http://en.darkeden.com/
Dark Throne: http://darkthrone.com/
DarkSpace: http://www.darkspace.net/
Darkwind: http://www.dark-wind.com/
Decide Online: http://deicide.ongameport.com/
DECO Online: http://deco.p2ppl.net/
Dofus: http://www.dofus.com/
Dragon Gem: http://www.dragongemworld.com/
Dragon Raja: http://www.dragonraja.com.my/
Dransik: http://www.dransik.com/
Dreams of Mirror Online: http://domo.aeriagames.com/
Dungeon Runners: http://www.dungeonrunners.com/
ELF Online: http://elf.happymmo.com/
Endless Online: http://www.endless-online.com/
Entropia Universe: http://www.entropia-universe.com/
Eternal Lands: http://www.eternal-lands.com/
Eudemons Online: http://www.eudemonsonline.com/
EUO (Egg's Ultima Online): http://swut.net/euo/index.html
Exteel: http://www.exteel.com/us/
Face of Mankind: http://www.faceofmankind.com/
Faldon: http://www.illusorystudios.com/
Fiesta: http://www.outspark.com/
First Star Online 2: http://www.unfungames.com/fso2/
Florensia: http://en.florensia.co.kr/
Flyff: http://flyff.gpotato.com/
Forces of Arms: http://www.forceofarms.com/foa_v1/
Forsaken MU: http://www.forsaken-mu.com/
Fung Wan Online: http://www.fwo.com.my/
Furcadia: http://www.furcadia.com/
Fury: http://www.unleashthefury.com/
Gekkeiju Online: http://www.coolhouse.fi/gekkeiju/
Ghost Online: http://go.gameflier.com.my/
Godswar Online: http://gw.igg.com/
Goonzu Online: http://global.goonzu.com/center/default.asp
Hero Online: http://hero.netgame.com/
Holic Online: http://holic.netgame.com/
Holy Beast Online: http://www.hbonline.com.tw/
Hostile Space: http://www.hostilespace.com/Portal/browserreq.asp
Illarion: http://illarion.org/general/us_news.php
Illutia: http://www.illutia.com/
Irth Online: http://www.irthonline.com/
KAL Online: http://www.kalonline.com/
Khan Online: http://khan.levelupgames.ph/
Kicks Online: http://www.gametribe.com/
Knight Online: http://www.knightonlineworld.com/
Last Chaos: http://lastchaos.aeriagames.com/
Legend of Ares Online: http://ares.netgame.com/
Legend of Mir 3: http://www.lom3.com/
Lunia: http://global.lunia.com/main.asp
Mabinogi: http://4urworld.net/mabinogi/
MagiKnights: http://www.mkorpg.com/
Maple Story: http://www.maplestory.com/
Martial Heroes Online: http://www.martialheroes.com/member/register.php
Metin 2: http://www.metin2.us/
Minions of Mirth: http://www.prairiegames.com/
MixMaster: http://www.mixmaster.com.au/
Mo Siang Online: http://ms.runup.com.my/EN/top.php
Monato Esprit: http://global.monatoesprit.com/
Monster and Me: http://www.monsterandme.com/
MU Online: http://www.globalmuonline.com/
Myrmidia: http://myrmidia.mikeasoft.com/
Myth War Online: http://www.mythwaronline.com/
Mythos: http://www.mythos.com/
Navarea Online: http://www.navareaonline.com/
New Age 3: http://www.newage3.com/index.php
Nostale: http://game.nostale.com/
Oberin: http://www.oberin.com/
Ogre Island: http://www.ogreisland.com/home.aspx
OutSpark: Secret of the Solstice: http://outspark.com/solstice
Oz World: http://oz.ongameport.com/
Parfait Station: http://www.webzengames.com/Game/PS/default.asp
Perfect World: http://www.perfectworld.com.my/
Phoenix Dynasty Online: http://www.enjoymmo.com/
Pi Story: http://pistory.gamengame.com/
Pirate King Online: http://www.piratekingonline.com/
Pirates of the Caribbean Online: http://apps.pirates.go.com/pirates/v3/welcome
Planeshift: http://www.planeshift.it/
Pokemon Online: http://www.pokemononline.org/
Priston Tales: http://eng.pristontale.com/
Puzzle Pirates: http://www.puzzlepirates.com/
Rakion: http://rakion.softnyx.net/
RAN Online: http://www.ranonline.com.my/
Rappelz: http://rappelz.gpotato.com/
Reclamation: http://www.reclamationgame.com/
Redmoon Online: http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/2325/
RedStone: http://www.playredstone.com/index.php
Regnum Online: http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/index.php?l=1
Requiem: Bloodymare: http://www.playrequiem.com/default.aspx
RF Online: http://www.tryrfonline.com/request-key.php
Risk Your Life: http://www.ryl.com.my/
Rubies of Eventide: http://www.eventide.net/
RuneScape: http://www.runescape.com/
Saga: http://www.playsaga.com/
Scion of Fate: http://fate.netgame.com/
Seal Online: http://www.sealindo.com/
Second Life: http://secondlife.com/
Seven Hearts Online (Rose Online private server): http://www.sevenhearts.net/
ShadowBane: http://chronicle.ubi.com/
Shaiya: http://shaiya.aeriagames.com/
Shattered Galaxy: http://www.sgalaxy.com/
Sherwood: http://www.maidmarian.com/Sherwood.htm
Shot Online: http://shotonline.gpotato.com/
Silkroad Online: http://www.silkroadonline.net/
SkyBlade: http://www.roseon.com/
Soul of Ultimate Nation: http://www.webzengames.com/Game/Sun/default.asp
Space Cowboy Online: http://sco.gpotato.com/
SpellCasters: http://www.thelastmage.com/
Sphere: http://sphere.yandex.ru/rus/
Star Sonata: http://www.starsonata.com/
StarPort: http://www.starportgame.com/
Sword of the New World: http://www.swordofthenewworld.com/
Tales of Pirates: http://www.talesofpirates.com/
Tantra Online: http://www.tantra.ph/
Terra World: http://www.terragaming.net/
Thang Online: http://thang.ongameport.com/
The 4th Coming: http://www.the4thcoming.com/
The Last Mage: http://www.thelastmage.com/
The Lost City of Vampires: http://www.lasthalfofdarkness.com/bloodlust/
The Mana World: http://www.themanaworld.org/
The Universal: http://www.theuniversal.net/
Tibia: http://www.tibia.com/news/index.php?subtopic=latestnews
Travia Online: http://www.traviaglobal.com/
Trickster Online: http://www.tricksteronline.com/
TS Online: http://ts.gameflier.com.my/
Turf Battles: http://www.turfbattles.com/
Twelve Skys: http://12-sky.aeriagames.com/
Underlight: http://www.underlight.ixios.net/
Valhyre: http://www.valhyre.org/index.phtml
VATSIM: http://www.vatsim.net/
Voyage Century Online: http://www.voyagecenturyonline.com/
Wakfu: http://www.wakfu.com/
Water Margin Online: http://www.108.com.my/main.php?lang=eng
Wiki: http://www.webzengames.com/Game/Wiki/default.asp
Winter’s Twilight: http://www.winterstwilight.com/
With Your Destiny: http://www.wydglobal.com/
World of Kung Fu: http://www.worldofkungfu.com/
Wurm Online: http://www.wurmonline.com/
Xiah: http://www.gamescampus.com/xiah/
Zero Online: http://zo.91.com/
Zu Online: http://zu.igg.com/

free if u like that sorta stuff.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2008)

Dont play any anymore wella  couple

played i past

kal online
last chaos online
guildwars
RYL
Anarchy Online


----------



## Creatre (Mar 12, 2008)

azazel said:


> 2Moons: http://2moons.acclaim.com/
> 9Dragons: http://9dragons.acclaim.com/index.htm
> Age of Armor: http://www.aoaus.com/
> Age of Delrith: http://www.delrith.com/features.php
> ...



You are now on the front page. You should be honored, lol. 

BTW, I think I've only played knight online out of all of those, what about you guys?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 12, 2008)

lol hehe...iv played a alot of them...but non longer than a day...no f2p mmorpg has hooked me  p2p ftw hehe


----------



## Creatre (Mar 14, 2008)

It's so tempting to try one of those again since I'm sitting here on a laptop waiting for my motherboard to come in. I just know that I'll get addicted to that instead of a real MMO though, and I don't have the time to be addicted to both.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 14, 2008)

You'd be hard pressed to get addicted to any of those. Lol... I tried playing Archlord for two hours last nite. I did 4 quests that were entirely the same. 

Kill 5 of X, get item, return...
Kill 5 of X, get item, return...
Kill 5 of X, get item, return...
Kill 5 of X, get item, return...

Then, I went back to playing Halo. The original one...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 14, 2008)

i played halo round a mates house today..on the 360..online..it was fun...


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 15, 2008)

azazel said:


> i played halo round a mates house today..on the 360..online..it was fun...



not sure if that qualifies as an MMO


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

no its not an mmo..but it was still fun


----------



## Murasame (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been playing WoW since release. Lvl 70 Night Elf Hunter named Murasame on the server stormscale.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 15, 2008)

Murasame said:


> I've been playing WoW since release. Lvl 70 Night Elf Hunter named Murasame on the server stormscale.



Added ya, and welcome! 


On a side note, now that I finally have this system rocking, I'm so pumped for EQ2. Nothing like setting it for Extreme Quality, and then UPPING the graphics even more!! I can't wait to play it for longer than a few minutes!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Added ya, and welcome!
> 
> 
> On a side note, now that I finally have this system rocking, I'm so pumped for EQ2. Nothing like setting it for Extreme Quality, and then UPPING the graphics even more!! I can't wait to play it for longer than a few minutes!



might come back to eq2...las time i played was on an x1300 pro lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

i want to play lineage 2 sooo bad anybody know if their is like a trial key or anything?....any one play it here thay can tell me what its like?


----------



## Creatre (Mar 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i want to play lineage 2 sooo bad anybody know if their is like a trial key or anything?....any one play it here thay can tell me what its like?



I played it about 6 months ago for completely free, but it wasn't the retail Lineage 2 and you leveled twice as fast. Much better IMHO. I have NO idea where I got that stuff from though, that was 2 computers ago, hah.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i want to play lineage 2 sooo bad anybody know if their is like a trial key or anything?....any one play it here thay can tell me what its like?



http://eu.plaync.com/eu/discover_lineage_ii

its says eu but it works for everyone


----------



## Azazel (Mar 15, 2008)

woo eq2  wooo


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 15, 2008)

Creatre said:


> I played it about 6 months ago for completely free, but it wasn't the retail Lineage 2 and you leveled twice as fast. Much better IMHO. I have NO idea where I got that stuff from though, that was 2 computers ago, hah.



3 computers in 6 months? what the heck where do you get the money for that?


----------



## Creatre (Mar 16, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> 3 computers in 6 months? what the heck where do you get the money for that?



Well one of them was the one I've had for 4 years, the next was my laptop for college, but it crapped out on me just recently, so that's why I built the system in my specs to the right. It's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2008)

I just tried the EQ2 trial.. runs great on extreme settings but I dont want to play as a damn fairy


----------



## Creatre (Mar 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I just tried the EQ2 trial.. runs great on extreme settings but I dont want to play as a damn fairy



LOL. Can't you make something other than a fairy on the trial? I have never done the EQ trial before, just also resubbed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2008)

Yea I can only be a Fae..


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

emm make a fey then delete it, you can play as any race now woo ....one my charecters was a aresei (eveil fei) they are pretty popular for the natural ability to glide


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 17, 2008)

come to vanguard...if you can handle a few bugs I think it will impress you more than EQ2. oh, and bring a beast of a system because this game requires a lot. I've spent most of my day off playing it. what a day, what a day!


----------



## Creatre (Mar 29, 2008)

Bumping up the coolest clubhouse ever. Anyone trying anything new? I'm still gaming away in Everquest 2.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm Yarr'ing, drinking Grog and chasing wenches in Pirates of the Burning Sea right now  Quite fun.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

i really wnna play pirates  looks sweet....i just re-subbed to wow.....warhammer was delayed again


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 29, 2008)

The game itself is quite fun, and ship vs ship combat is great. Avatar-combat isn't all that, but can still be interesting enough. Haven't tried out PvP though.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 29, 2008)

ShadowXP said:


> The game itself is quite fun, and ship vs ship combat is great. Avatar-combat isn't all that, but can still be interesting enough. Haven't tried out PvP though.



Yeah I've heard it was pretty unique and pretty sick for a while but gets old. I watched my buddy play the beta a while back. I may end up picking that up sometime, I've always liked the whole pirate time era thing.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

sweet...is it kinda like eve but with pirates


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2008)

Guys Tabula Rasa is a great game. I dont know why people are always bashing it. Its seriously one of the best mmo's ive played next to EverQuest.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

i need to give it a try..but they only have a shitty three day trial


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2008)

Might as well do it. Ive been playing for 3 days and its pretty much all I need. Im gonna start subbin next month


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah  but im picky..hehe...and i don't want to download 10gb+ for 3 days...  ..il just buy the game sometime..once i get a bit of cash  
they used to have a 2 week trial but cos of gold sellers and cheaters they disabled it


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> yeah  but im picky..hehe...and i don't want to download 10gb+ for 3 days...  ..il just buy the game sometime..once i get a bit of cash
> they used to have a 2 week trial but cos of gold sellers and cheaters they disabled it



Im pickier than you I bet, the only MMO's I ever got into were EQ1 and WoW but I only played wow for a few months and EQ a few years. Ive played and trialed pretty much every mmo that has a trial :shadedshu


----------



## Azazel (Mar 29, 2008)

lol haha  well i guess you are...  lol....but there have been a lack of good mmo for years


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 5, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Bumping up the coolest clubhouse ever. Anyone trying anything new? I'm still gaming away in Everquest 2.




Im still playing eve, grinding a few missions for some doe before me and a few friends go back to pirating yarrrr 

Gam


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 5, 2008)

I got to lvl 70 with my warrior on wow XD.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 5, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I got to lvl 70 with my warrior on wow XD.



if only I could be impressed...think it took me maybe month to get from 35-70 on my warlock. of course they probably solo a lot better...


----------



## Creatre (Apr 7, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> if only I could be impressed...think it took me maybe month to get from 35-70 on my warlock. of course they probably solo a lot better...



Yeah I got to 25 in 2 days, therefore I stopped right then. :shadedshu


----------



## Azazel (Apr 7, 2008)

wow has gotten  easier to level now.......im still having fun...don't regret comming back ...


----------



## Creatre (Apr 8, 2008)

azazel said:


> wow has gotten  easier to level now.......im still having fun...don't regret comming back ...



what are you playing eq2?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> what are you playing eq2?



eq2 play at 20fps on mu rig..got tiered of it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2008)

My play time to 70 was 20d/20hrs.was a pretty good time.


----------



## pt (Apr 17, 2008)

add me to eve list
ingame name: "nocturnal hunter"


----------



## Grings (Apr 24, 2008)

Im in EVE now too

game name "Shol'vara"


----------



## Theman10023 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm a huge mmorpg fan =). I Think thread starter should add this near the free mmorpg list. Excellent resource.

http://mmohub.org

they have like every free mmorpg there with screenshots and download links to create account and the actual install file. very helpful imho


----------



## pt (Apr 25, 2008)

EVE ONLINE+home alone = 32' lcd ftw


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 25, 2008)

pt said:


> EVE ONLINE+home alone = 32' lcd ftw




Drooool , now that the way to play eve , spoke to PT last nite, my tpu buddy list is growing in eve lol.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi mateys - kinda new to MMORPG's so i havent got that many under my belt however i am considering heading to Lotr & Liniage II (linnage II looks awesome)

my main MMORPG is guildwars (& im getting pretty bored of that after almost 2 years play....)

prior to guildwars i was a Fps fanatic - into all the Call of Dutys & BF2 (BF2 being my main game at the time) then my mate was like - why dont u try guildwars as a break from playing fps all day.

after that i didnt play anything else but guilwars for over a year. that game is addictive


----------



## Saakki (Apr 25, 2008)

Started to play Mythos by Flagship Studios..closed beta..KICKS ASS!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 25, 2008)

preordered age of conan, downloading the fileplanet stress test client now


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> preordered age of conan, downloading the fileplanet stress test client now



man i cant wait for that....what are you looking to play,....

demonologist for me


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hi mateys - kinda new to MMORPG's so i havent got that many under my belt however i am considering heading to Lotr & Liniage II (linnage II looks awesome)
> 
> my main MMORPG is guildwars (& im getting pretty bored of that after almost 2 years play....)
> 
> ...



mythos looks sweet...from the same team who made diablo


----------



## a111087 (Apr 25, 2008)

i just got my early access key for age of conan, but registration will begin only on May 2
so, i will get Adventures Guide Book and The War Mammoth with Mammoth Traveler's Bag giving you 8 additional inventory slots 

EDIT: I will probably play as barbarian. DPS ftw!


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

i got a semi-open beta yay sweet. im downloading now  10 hours left


----------



## a111087 (May 1, 2008)

azazel said:


> i got a semi-open beta yay sweet. im downloading now  10 hours left



did you win it on mmorpg site or did you pay to become fileplanet member?


----------



## Azazel (May 1, 2008)

someone sent it to me 

some one won it on mmorpg and didn't want it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys,i was playing the age of conan beta earlier,it was ok but its a bit laggy.I'm gonna try it again tommorow when kids are at school and adults are at work,maybe it will be etter then.


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

hey man. wanna hook up tomorrow 

my beta is still downloading


----------



## NinkobEi (May 2, 2008)

if any of you guys are using s939 for beta testing, Im curious how the performance will be. A lot of MMOs seem to be more CPU dependant than GPU dependent. wondering if I should even bother with AOC


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

i will inform you tomorrow


----------



## BumbRush (May 2, 2008)

WoW here, http://www.toxic-wow.net/


----------



## BumbRush (May 2, 2008)

pt said:


> EVE ONLINE+home alone = 32' lcd ftw



yes but gaming on a laptop=FTL


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

EVE is not a very demanding game. even with the latest trinity graphics update


----------



## pt (May 2, 2008)

BumbRush said:


> yes but gaming on a laptop=FTL



not true, when the lappy has a hd2600 wich can pratically max eve (without hdr) at 1280x800 
the tv gfx was being processed on the laptop hd2600, i just turned off the monitor


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

i could run 2 eve instances on pc 6600gt  without much trouble...


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

a111087 said:


> i could run 2 eve instances on pc 6600gt  without much trouble...



maybe with the old graphics. but not now.


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

yes, it was a while ago, before the graphical update


----------



## NinkobEi (May 2, 2008)

What is that Toxic-WoW? is that a non-blizzard server?!? They have those for Everquest, I can understand that...but WOW too? damn that must be expensive! is it free or what?


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

yes it free. hence free server 

all games have illegal free servers. 
wow, eq2, l2 ...even rune scape


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

azazel said:


> all games have illegal free servers.
> wow, eq2, l2 ...even rune scape



I thought that server is illegal only if the server uses original code without permission.
thats why there is wowEmu


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

well as mmorpg are pretty new so there are no proper laws against it. but blizzard want to sue the big private servers.


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

azazel said:


> well as mmorpg are pretty new so there are no proper laws against it. but blizzard want to sue the big private servers.



they did sue one server that was found to use part of the original code, but that was awhile ago, don't even know how that turned out


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2008)

Im gonna start my WoW sub again cause I met this dude at my school that plays


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im gonna start my WoW sub again cause I met this dude at my school that plays



what happened to tr?


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im gonna start my WoW sub again cause I met this dude at my school that plays



no please don't, get some books.  learn more about what you like, but don't play that warcrack 
I know what it is, there are better things to do, trust me


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

play AOC 

warcaft is not that hardcore. trust me. if you have ever played ff11, official l2 or the original eq. you will understand hardcore.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 2, 2008)

I'm still plugging for vanguard. the game is definitely worth a try..performance hitches every so often but they are supposed to do a major hitch fix for the next patch. the gameplay is great and if you like tradeskills this is the game for you  there arent any instances, so its kind of like EQ 1. but the dungeons are big enough for a ton of groups to go throught without really meeting each other, except on nameds.


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

il try out AOC first...i cant wait 

vanguard iv heard is allot better..but it blew its chances


----------



## NinkobEi (May 2, 2008)

azazel said:


> il try out AOC first...i cant wait
> 
> vanguard iv heard is allot better..but it blew its chances



oh, AoC, yeah go for that then. for some reason I thought you were going to try out DAoC... was about to pull out my grenade launcher if that was the case.


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

lol  daoc is a great game  just very empty


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

woot...just patching aoc and im in


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 2, 2008)

hopefully it will run ok az.i think aoc has lots of potential.


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

thx  me to. yeah iv been waiting for this game for a long time  lets hope it does not live to the hype


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

ahhh... their servers are down, i can't even register my key.
tell us how the game is


----------



## Creatre (May 2, 2008)

wait how did you get into aoc beta??


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

someone gave azarel the key that they won on mmorpg.com


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

yep


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

btw, azarel, i owned u in tf2


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

every one owned on on tf2 
i suck


----------



## a111087 (May 3, 2008)

funcom server have opened up for early access registration and purchase, but the site is so buggy, I can't believe it...
hope the game is an opposite


----------



## NinkobEi (May 3, 2008)

anarchy online was ridiculously buggy too when it first came out. Funcom doesnt have the cleanest reputation...


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2008)

wow was a bug fest in beta. give it time


----------



## Creatre (May 28, 2008)

I almost bought AoC today even though I hardly have money for gas. I'm like dying to play that game. What server are you on? My buddies are on the PvP server, but I'm not much of a PvP'er...


----------



## Azazel (May 28, 2008)

im in the EU   US is a diff client


----------



## Creatre (May 28, 2008)

Azazel said:


> im in the EU   US is a diff client



Bummmmeerr didn't know they finally seperated. Not many games like that. Still hoping to get it today. I'm debating whether I want PvE or PvP server. Leaning towards PvE because that is what I enjoy most..


----------



## Azazel (May 28, 2008)

pvp is a bit of a gank apparently


----------



## Azazel (Jun 2, 2008)

any old eq players
check your accounts  SOE have given every one 2 free months of game play


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 2, 2008)

Azazel said:


> any old eq players
> check your accounts  SOE have given every one 2 free months of game play



seriously? right on Az thanks for the heads up  look me up on 7th hammer Lubanja is mah name


----------



## Azazel (Jun 2, 2008)

im downloading the game atm  i look for you asap 
also great thing is if you purchase a month before the 2 months are over you will get all the expansions for free (rather than pay $50)


----------



## pt (Jun 2, 2008)

Azazel said:


> any old eq players
> check your accounts  SOE have given every one 2 free months of game play



SOE?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 2, 2008)

also, they are offering EQ2 accounts for free..apparently. which server are you on Az?EQ1

im having to reinstall everything again..eq2 and 1 ;/ not looking forward to the patches... Anyone here run MacroQuest for eq1?


----------



## Azazel (Jun 2, 2008)

pt said:


> SOE?



you have to have an inactive eq or eq2 account

@nin: not sure yet  il be starting afresh


----------



## Creatre (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't decide what to do. I'm having so much fun in Conan, but I love EQ2. DECISIONS! I Don't have time for both!


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 3, 2008)

Azazel said:


> you have to have an inactive eq or eq2 account
> 
> @nin: not sure yet  il be starting afresh



starting fresh...I'm afraid you will be disappointed. EQ was amazingly fun for its time...but its a huuuge time sink. its mostly fun for me because I remember playing it when I was younger. not sure how it would look to a new person...just try to remember this was the first 3-d real MMORPG created. I dont count UO because its not really 3d...just 2d from a different angle.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 3, 2008)

i played this game before. got someone to level 40 (in 2003-4)
but i want to be a caster this time  lol
i play allot of games so i will have time  the game is soloble to 60 and by then i can group and raid


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 3, 2008)

Azazel said:


> i played this game before. got someone to level 40 (in 2003-4)
> but i want to be a caster this time  lol
> i play allot of games so i will have time  the game is soloble to 60 and by then i can group and raid



for some classes its solo able. mages probably yeah... macro quest is a bot-program. I highly recommend it if you are going to be duo-boxxing. I have a sk and a shaman I can dual box and my room mate has a couple of others...my main is at 68 so if you get high enough to group let me know  or maybe I can come help you out w/ gear and stuff...I bought like a ton of plat online a while ago not sure how much I have left lol.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 3, 2008)

ah sweet  that would be pretty cool (well at least il have someone to chat to)

il probably be named sharnak..like all my other charecters


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 3, 2008)

Current Subscriptions:
- None atm (waiting for my friend ben to buy tabula rasa so we can play together)

Games Played in the Past:
- This will be hard to remember but here goes...
knights online, kal online, runescape, R.O.S.E., trickster, 2moons, tabula rasa, guild wars, Dungeon Runners, thats about all i remember atm but i know thats only scratching the surface of what I've played.

Looking Forward To:
- Warhammer Online.

First MMORPG Played:
- ehhhh i don't remember i think it was Knights online back in 03 or something stupid like that.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 4, 2008)

graphics are pretty great, they kep it up to date very well


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 4, 2008)

Azazel said:


> graphics are pretty great, they kep it up to date very well



looks like they added a lot of stuff since the last time I played. AAs easier to get, 50% xp hotzones (really?). should be a good free couple of months  just an hour left on mah download woot


----------



## Azazel (Jun 4, 2008)

they are also updating the character models again. so far they have only updated Drakkin. the games graphics is close to wow now (not cartoony though)


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 5, 2008)

anyone here play RF online?

i just turned lvl 33 xD


----------



## Azazel (Jun 5, 2008)

i used to play it before it was a f2p


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 5, 2008)

*...*

it's been a few years since i've done much gaming.  Last two games i bought were Neverwinter nights and CoD 2.  Puter wouldn't run games anymore so never got to play cod 2.  i received CoD 4 with my 9600, but it's entertainment value seems to be somewhat limited with me.  I haven't been following games so I have no idea what's worth playing.  I'm looking for an online mmorpg along the lines of nwn but better.    Any suggestions?


----------



## cowdude (Jun 11, 2008)

current subscription:
Guild wars all of them

Games played in the past:
Unreal Tournamet GOTY ED, Diablo 2 LOD, Guild wars/Factions/Nightfall/Eye of the North

Currently playing:
Guild Wars 

Looking Forward to:
Guild Wars 2

First Multiplayer
Unreal Tournament

Maybe I can hook up with Erocker and do some farming or missions


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 11, 2008)

unreal tournament was a MMORPG? you must be mistaken


----------



## cowdude (Jun 11, 2008)

my bad sorry about that. It is multiplayer though and the first one was the best to me.
I played it and the quake games too.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone will be able to help me or not, but I have some question about WOW.

I only recently started so I don't know much.

How much is 50S? It seems like it took me all day to get it, but people sell stuff for like 900G.

How can I get a helmet that doesn't cost heaps?

Is Chainmail any good? I spent my days savings on it.

BTW, I'm level 12 and currently in Thunder Bluff.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 3, 2008)

Dont worry about armor yet. You really should just use what you get from drops until 30-40. And 1g is 100s, 1s is 100c. 

Lets say I have 95c, I pick up 5c, now I have 1s 0c. Now I have 99s, I pick up 1s 22c, I have 1g, 22c.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Dont worry about armor yet. You really should just use what you get from drops until 30-40. And 1g is 100s, 1s is 100c.
> 
> Lets say I have 95c, I pick up 5c, now I have 1s 0c. Now I have 99s, I pick up 1s 22c, I have 1g, 22c.



Thanks for the reply. I sort of know about the money system. I was just wondering, is 50s a lot of money? Or does it just seem a lot because I just started? What is the average amount of money say a level 35 would have?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Thanks for the reply. I sort of know about the money system. I was just wondering, is 50s a lot of money? Or does it just seem a lot because I just started? What is the average amount of money say a level 35 would have?



Its not a lot of money, I had a couple gold by the time I was level 15.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Its not a lot of money, I had a couple gold by the time I was level 15.



How did you get it?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> How did you get it?



Grinding, quests, etc. I don't buy or upgrade anything until about level 20, it lets me focus on a certain spec which gets me on track for PvP later on.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

Should I buy a prairie dog whistle for 45s? It's a lot, but I don't know how good they are.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 3, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Should I buy a prairie dog whistle for 45s? It's a lot, but I don't know how good they are.



Dude, if you're worrying about money and you're only doing PVE (I'm guessing you are if you're earning silver not gold) don't buy things that aren't worth it. Try becoming a herbalist or invest the money in a different skill (buying tools, recipes, etc) its worth it to start now.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 3, 2008)

So, to start should I get to level 20, then mine tin? Mean while, mining copper and doing quests? I have like 70 mining and 64 blacksmithing.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 4, 2008)

I purchased the retail version today. People say it's a rip off it being a monthly fee, but considering it compared to $100 games you play for 2 weeks it's a bit of a bargain. Only disadvantages are you can't sell it and if you want to play it after a few years you have to start paying again.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 4, 2008)

haha, not true. people sell their WoW accounts all the time. I sold mine for $100. then the idiot got it banned 3 times ..and edited for legal reasons


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 4, 2008)

I found some really nice people. They gave me a a flying dragon hatchling thing, a mechanical chicken, good armor and weapon and brought me through a cave full of high lvl monsters for me to loot from. lol.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jul 16, 2008)

So what level in WoW are all you guys? How much money do you have?

I'm level 33 now, I have around 85g, but I had a lot more before that as I just bought my Mount Training and Wolf, and 4x 16 slot Netherweave bags. So far I'm loving World of Warcraft.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 3, 2008)

yes, add AOC to the list, its pretty hardcore, targetted at a higher age group.


----------

